# En quête d'une appli Notes améliorée



## alex_dx8 (14 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir!

Ca fait un petit temps que je recherche une application Notes rassemblant un certain nombre de qualités, sans succès.
Je viens donc voir si ce forum aurait une piste pour moi.

Je trouve l'application Notes Apple vraiment bien, car dépouillée en étant assez complète.
Mais pour mon utilisation, il manque deux trucs essentiels:
- pouvoir faire des dossiers (et sous-dossiers) pour classer les notes
- exportation sur mac os sous une forme consultable et éditable, si possible en conservant les classements en dossiers

Après, si on pouvait retrouver les caractéristiques suivantes, ça ne gâcherait rien:
- verrouillage par mot de passe de l'accès à l'appli
- interface et édition de notes agréables (style Notes Apple)
- pas une usine à gaz combinant Notes à une application agenda/rappels du style ToDo
- gratuit
- éventuellement des fonctions d'agrément du style possibilité de joindre des images, du son, une géolocalisation à la note

Les 2 applis les + proches de ce que je cherche, sans vraiment correspondre, sont MomoNote et Evernote.

En vous remerciant d'avance de me faire partager votre connaissance encyclopédique du marché de l'appli iPhone!

Alex


----------



## Larme (14 Avril 2012)

Il me semble qu'_Evernote_ se rapproche de ce que tu souhaiterais faire...
J'ai jamais utilisé, mais j'ai toujours entendu du bien de cette application.

Les notes de _Notes_ peuvent se retrouver sur ton Mac dans l'application _Mail_.


----------



## alex_dx8 (15 Avril 2012)

Larme a dit:


> Il me semble qu'_Evernote_ se rapproche de ce que tu souhaiterais faire...
> J'ai jamais utilisé, mais j'ai toujours entendu du bien de cette application.
> 
> Les notes de _Notes_ peuvent se retrouver sur ton Mac dans l'application _Mail_.



Merci pour cette réponse!

A y revoir de plus près, c'est vrai que Evernote permet un classement et la synchro.

Mais c'est assez différent de l'édition sympa de Notes, et il faut être premium pour pouvoir mettre un mot de passe ==> à tout hasard, est-ce que quelqu'un aurait un autre nom qu'Evernote?

Pour Notes, c'est vrai qu'on peut retoucher sur Mac, mais impossible d'avoir quoi que ce soit qui ressemble à un dossier/classement.

Et, surtout, est-ce possible de transférer des notes de l'appli Notes à Evernote, par exemple? J'ai plusieurs centaines de notes à faire migrer, donc le copier coller d'appli en appli est vrmnt un plan Z.

Help.


----------

